# ALONG CAME A DEMON - paranormal mystery $0.99



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello everyone!

My name is Linda Welch and I've just published the Kindle version of Along Came a Demon, book one of the Whisperings series of paranormal mysteries. As one reviewer said, it has a little mystery, a little paranormal fantasy, a little romance - something for everyone. Book two, The Demon Hunters, will be up on Amazon by the end of the year at the latest.

I hope you'll take a look. The link is:

Along Came a Demon (Whisperings)

I have reviews on Lulu and on Amazon. The easiest way to read them all together, and preview the book, is to go to my page on fReado:

http://tiny.cc/7Nuu2

Thank you.

Linda


----------



## lkgardner-griffie (Jul 21, 2009)

I am so glad this book is finally in Kindle version. I downloaded it as soon as I knew it was available. As book 1 in the Whisperings paranormal series, this book is full of intrigue and plot twists by the dozen. I was fortunate enough to have been given a copy to *review* prior to publication and I could hardly wait for the next book in the series to be done so I could read that as well.

This is a book that will keep you hitting the _Next Page_ button until you get to the end. All of the characters are engaging, from Tiff Banks to Jack and Mel, the permanent house-ghosts to surly MacKlutzy, Tiff's fiesty little Scottie. Not to mention the demons (beautiful demons, not the ugly, scary kind), including Royal, who Tiff gets partnered with against her will.

There's an easy way to find out what happens...turn on the Whispernet and download and you're on your way to an enjoyable read.

Along Came a Demon (Whisperings)


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Looks interesting.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Linda,
          I will pass along the same advice I just posted for another new author....... the price is to high. Try lowering the price on the
book to get folks into reading your works. Most Kindle folks can get books for $ 0.00 from VERY well known authors. I know you want to earn a
living or some extra money, it will happen IF people like your book/s.

You can always change the price at any time, so that is the best advice I can give you. I look forward to reading your book/s.

                Brian


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Brian! I thought it was a low price but I have surfed around a bit and I see you are absolutely correct. I will lower the price.

I am having a problem at the moment because there is no product description on the page. I published a couple of other Kindle books quite a while ago and the description came up along with all the other information so I don't know why there is a hold-up in this instance. I have emailed Amazon and hope that can be corrected.

So, I am taking this opportunity to insert my blurb:

"I'm told the dead are all around us. I wouldn't know about that - I see only the violently slain. They could be victims of hit-and-run, innocents caught in a cross-fire or the murdered. They whisper to me and they never, ever, forget the face of their killer. They aren't the only supernatural things I see. No, they're not vampires, werewolves or fae - those things don't exist. We live side by side with what some call the Otherworldy, but that's too much of a mouthful for me. I call them demons. If you saw them as I do you'd know why. Right now I'm trying to find Lawrence, the missing son of a murdered woman. Or was she murdered? But Clarion PD gave me a partner I would rather shoot than work with. I can't tell them he's a demon. They'd think I'm crazy."


Again, thanks Brian,

Linda


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay, I've lowered the price. The new price should be on there in a couple of hours I hope.

Linda


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't realize until I just read "the rules" that I could bump my book once a week. So here goes.

I wish I could thank all who have so far purchased Along Came a Demon. So, if you read this, I DO appreciate you!

Look for the sequel to Along Came a Demon: book two of the Whisperings series of paranormal mysteries is The Demon Hunters, coming to Kindle later in 2009.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I picked it up. Looking forward to reading it, someday when I hack throught the insane "pile" on my TBR list!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got my copy.

Thanks for the great price!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got my copy. Not sure when I will read it. Maybe at the end of the month when I am on vacation. Let us know when the second book comes out.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Loved the sample. I just 1-clicked.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just reviewed this book on my blog.

I will be posting that review on Amazon tomorrow.

@ Ms. Welch

I would be happy to add some comments from you regarding your book, how you got the idea, biographical stuff, whatever....Just PM me and I can edit my post.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Red Adept, Thanks so much for the review.

I just sent you a PM.

Linda


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

PS to Red Adept.

I would love to subscribe to your Blog but I don't yet own a Kindle. Perhaps if I sell enough copies of my book I'll be able to afford one, perhaps in - oh - five or six years!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

ldenglish said:


> PS to Red Adept.
> 
> I would love to subscribe to your Blog but I don't yet own a Kindle. Perhaps if I sell enough copies of my book I'll be able to afford one, perhaps in - oh - five or six years!


Well, I can only buy one copy. So, get the second one out so I can buy and read that one!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've contributed to the "linda buys a kindle" fund.  even though I said I wasn't buying anymore paranormal mystery books!


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

You are so kind!

I suppose I could buy a used one. That would certainly help with formatting as looking through every page of the DTP preview is tedious. Would be much easier to download to a Kindle.

Cheers!
Linda


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello again everyone!

I'm very please with my Kindle sales and believe most of them came from people who read this thread. As I prepare the sequel for publication, feedback on Along Came a demon would be very helpful. I would appreciate comments.

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

HUGE cyber hugs to everyone who purchased Along Came a demon. Fifty sales in August! That may be a drop in the bucket to most authors, but I am totally awed.

If anyone is interested, this is my latest review on Lulu. It is for the paperback, not the Kindle edition. Scroll down the page to the review by Dana Donovan.

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback-book/along-came-a-demon/7001798

Thanks you, thank you, thank you!

Linda


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

PS:

Any Lulu-ers out there? I will be the featured author in the Author Question and Answer thread in the General Discussion forum tomorrow (biting fingernails.)


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I'm glad this was bumped back up. Sounds like a great book and as a paranormal investigator I think it will be right up my alley.   Off to one click right now.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> I'm glad this was bumped back up. Sounds like a great book and as a paranormal investigator I think it will be right up my alley.  Off to one click right now.


Thanks so much! I've "bumped" this thread up a couple of times with comments on sales etc - but you saw that, didn't you! - but nobody commented back. And it looked to me, from the number of hits I was getting, that hardly anyone had bothered to read it. I was beginning to feel ignored!

Your work must be fascinating. Are you also an author?


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Well, I for one am glad it was bumped.    No worries tho, bump all you want. I've only been here,on these boards, for a little while and I see lots of bumping going on every day. LOL  Now ya see,persistence paid off. You got my attention and I bought your book. Win,win for both of us I hope.   Is this your first book?


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi there again Evpseeker!

Yes, I have published other books. Mindbender and Galen's Gate have been called space opera, science fiction, planetary romance, but I prefer to call them science fantasy. Nothing like the Whispering series. The second book of Whisperings, The Demon Hunters, will hopefully be out before Christmas and of course also on Kindle.

Cheers!
Linda


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for bumping, Linda!  And for making affordable.  I've just downloaded.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Believe me, Chloista, the pleasure is all mine.   
Thanks!


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I haven't had any feedback yet. Does anyone who's read Along Came a Demon have any comments, suggestions. Be honest - I can take it!

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I started the book last night. I can say I am enjoying it so far and it's off to a great start.   The first few paragraps REALLY get your attention. LOL


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> I started the book last night. I can say I am enjoying it so far and it's off to a great start.  The first few paragraps REALLY get your attention. LOL


I'm glad you're enjoying it so far!

Along Came a Demon just got another 4 star review: http://www.amazon.com/Along-Came-Demon-Linda-Welch/product-reviews/0557068754/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RJHL38U9HKFHQ

Sorry about the long link. The Link Maker doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all!

Along Came a Demon is #47 in the Top 100 Kindle Store Independent Author list. Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling!

Cheers,
Linda.


----------



## lkgardner-griffie (Jul 21, 2009)

I read Along Came a Demon  shortly after it came out in paperback and couldn't wait for the next installment in the Whispering Series and probably drove the author mad by pushing her to get it finished. (It is done now and the Kindle book has been released - look for The Demon Hunters by Linda Welch  - you'll be glad you did.)

Along Came a Demon  is a fast paced book with twists & turns that will leave you guessing. There are a few ghosts scattered throughout along with the demons - you'll just have to read it to find out what demons are. This book is priced to move - so what are you waiting for?

I'm now busily prodding the author to get on with the next book in the series. Read them and I think you'll be doing the same.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Every now and then I do a search for my books on Google to see what come up. Tonight, I found this. It's the second review down. Thanks Kathy!

http://kathyschaos.blogspot.com/

And Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Very happy that sf/f author/reviewer Jacqueline Lichtenberg gave Along Came a Demon a 5 star review!

Woo hoo!

http://www.amazon.com/Along-Came-Demon-Whisperings-1/product-reviews/1449590845/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2ZSOY14AZ2V61


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats on the wonderful review! My New Years' resolution is to get those books of yours.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, Sierra! I'm thrilled to have a review by an award-winning novelist, and she'll be reviewing Along Came a Demon in her column at a later date.

Maybe you'll win one of the Whisperings books in my Facebook book giveaway. Fingers crossed for you.

Linda.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

I was invited to guest blog on the by-invitation group blog Alien Romances. Jacqueline Lichtenberg gave me a marvellous intro. I am stoked! She also mentions "little side channels of publishing are expanding and reaching larger audiences," by which she means authors who decide to go Indie instead of traditionally publishing. It's good to know we are noticed! Please take a look. The blog is titled: "Is that really you?"

http://aliendjinnromances.blogspot.com/


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Another five star review for Along Came a Demon. I am liking this!

http://www.amazon.com/Along-Came-Demon-Whisperings-ebook/product-reviews/B002HWSVIM/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R32JGA9L97VOL5


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

And another! I am so grateful to readers who take the time to leave a review.

http://www.amazon.com/Along-Came-Demon-Whisperings-1/product-reviews/1449590845/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RXP28KDD63WOK


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this an echo, or did another reader leave a five star review for Along Came a Demon. Two in one day! WOW!

http://www.amazon.com/Along-Came-Demon-Whisperings-1/product-reviews/1449590845/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2EL7AF70PD596


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats on all the wonderful reviews! You deserve it.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I just bought #1 and #2.  I will try and remember to review.  I like the sound of them, and have moved them up close to the top of my read list.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Congrats on all the wonderful reviews! You deserve it.


Thank YOU Sierra! I didn't know you'd read it, glad you did.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

brandydandy said:


> I just bought #1 and #2. I will try and remember to review. I like the sound of them, and have moved them up close to the top of my read list.


Thanks for buying them, and for moving them up on your list.I know from looking at mine, how long those lists can get! Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I just finished the first and I LOVED it!!  I left you 5 star feedback on Amazon, it said it may take up to 48 hours.  I am so in love with Tiff!!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

ldenglish said:


> Thank YOU Sierra! I didn't know you'd read it, glad you did.


Yep, finally gave in and read my first book on Kindle for PC. It really was great, Lin. Now, the second book I plan to get the paperback since it's too dangerous to drool on a keyboard and I love that cover.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

brandydandy said:


> I just finished the first and I LOVED it!! I left you 5 star feedback on Amazon, it said it may take up to 48 hours. I am so in love with Tiff!!


Wow! Thanks SO MUCH, Brandy! And I got your DM with that suggestion for Royal (wink.) Sent you a DM back.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Yep, finally gave in and read my first book on Kindle for PC. It really was great, Lin. Now, the second book I plan to get the paperback since it's too dangerous to drool on a keyboard and I love that cover.


You are so funny! Yep, drooling on the old keyboard can be dangerous.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Announcing!

The *new, improved, longer* Along Came a Demon, a paranormal mystery with humor, suspense, a snarky heroine and quirky ghosts.

Still only $0.99.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

I was pretty chuffed to see my name listed with authors Rachel Caine, Joseph Finder and Jim Butcher!

http://www.lightworks.com/_Issues/2010/11/TMA-1011-075.html


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I just downloaded the sample for _Along Came a Demon_, and can't wait to get started reading. I have to say, it was your intriguing cover that sparked my interest!

And, I'm back several hours later after reading and reading and reading! I can't put this book down! I read a lot (a LOT) of paranormal, and you definitely belong "listed with authors Rachel Caine, Joseph Finder and Jim Butcher." This book is just terrific!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I finished "Along Came a Demon" and immediately purchased the sequel "The Demon Hunters."  I'm half way through that one, and WHEN ARE YOU RELEASING THE NEXT ONE  I don't want it to end!  I'm really loving this series!


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I finished "Along Came a Demon" and immediately purchased the sequel "The Demon Hunters." I'm half way through that one, and WHEN ARE YOU RELEASING THE NEXT ONE I don't want it to end! I'm really loving this series!


You are so kind! To hear that is sugar in my coffee, wine in my glass, a tremendous boost!

Dead Demon Walking should be out next summer at the latest. I am working on the editing process at the moment, then it has to go to my critiquing partner and some Beta readers. For updates and my Blog, check out http://lindadwelch.com. You can read the blurb for the next book there.

Thanks SO much!

Linda


----------

